# Allgemeine Frage zum Teichschlamm und Schlammsauger



## framp (21. Mai 2009)

Moin,

mein Teich ist mittlerweile 6 Jahre alt. Er ist eingefahren, die Algen halten sich zurück und den Fischen geht es gut.

Allerdings hat sich langsam schon eine ca 10 cm dicke Schicht von Schlamm am Boden gesammelt. Es gibt hier eine Menge Beiträge zu Schlammsaugern - aber mich interessiert mal 

1) ob es wirklich notwendig ist den Schlamm zu beseitigen? Er enthält Backies, die das Wasser reinigen - warum dann ihn beseitigen? 

2) Was mir einleuchtet ist, ein Übermass von Schlamm zu vermeiden. D.h. ab welcher Dicke sollte der Schlamm dann reduziert werden? 

3) Wie sollte man da vorgehen? Ich würde z.B. nicht den gesamten Teich auf einmal mit einem Schlammsauger putzen sondern bei meinen 4000 l erst die eine Hälfte dieses Jahr und die andere Hälfte nächstes Jahr.

4) Wann ist die beste Zeit dazu? Im Frühjahr oder im Herbst?

5) Irgendwie tut es mir um die Lebewesen im Teich leid wenn ich da mit so einem Schlammsauger rummache. Den Fischen wird es wohl nicht viel ausmachen - aber wie ist es mit den Kleinlebewesen (__ Schnecken, Larven etc)?


----------



## framp (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zum Teichschlamm und Schlammsauger*

Hat niemand eine Meinung/Antwort zu meinen Feststellungen/Fragen


----------



## martin karstens (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zum Teichschlamm und Schlammsauger*

Ich bin leider nur ein neuer Schwimmteichbesitzer. Seit August 2008 in Betrieb.
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand würde ich die 10cm als reichlich bezeichnen und "sofort" absaugen. Wann? Glaube eher im Herbst, aber dann würde ich gleich alles machen. Vielleicht melden sich noch einige Kenner!


----------



## Marmor (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zum Teichschlamm und Schlammsauger*

:?Meiner Meinung nach gehört gar kein schlamm in den Teich

Meiner ist jetzt 10 Jahre alt,bei mir gibt es keinen auch ohne saugen.!


----------



## Madduck (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zum Teichschlamm und Schlammsauger*

also ein wenig Schlamm ist sogar ganz ok - da haben die Fischlies was zum suchen - ABER eben nicht zu dick ( so bummelich 3cm sind schon in Ordnung bei einem reinen Fischteich.
Absaugen würd ich zu Saisonbeginn machen wollen, da im Herbst ja noch genug Laub und anderes reinfallen und vermodern wird.


----------



## framp (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zum Teichschlamm und Schlammsauger*

Danke für Eure Beiträge. Euer Tenor also: Raus damit. 

Aber in dem Schlamm sind doch auch hilfreiche Backies. Und beim Säubern werden diverse Kleinstlebewesen zerstört :-(. Ich sehe noch nicht warum Schlamm - ausser aus optischen Gründen - überhaupt entfernt werden muss.


----------



## Franzel5 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zum Teichschlamm und Schlammsauger*

Hallo,

wenn die Schlammschicht zu dick wird, ist in den unteren Bereichen kein Sauerstoff mehr. Die nützlichen Bakterien sterben ab und es siedeln sich welche an, die ohne Sauerstoff auskommen. Die produzieren Giftstoffe die ins Wasser gelangen können beispielsweise wenn die Fische darin wühlen. Im Winter unter einer Eisdecke kann es dann zur Katastrophe kommen.

Eine gewisse Schlammschicht ist normal und notwendig für die Stabilität.. Ein Teich ist doch kein gefliestes Schwimmbecken.

Ich würde bei Deinem Teich im Herbst die Hälfte des Teiches absaugen. Das (Schlamm-) Wasser aber durch ein Sieb laufen lassen damit eingesaugte Tiere zurückgesetzt werden können. Die zweite Hälfte würde ich erst im übernächsten Jahr absaugen damit die Teichbiologie nicht zu sehr durcheinander kommt.


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zum Teichschlamm und Schlammsauger*

Servus

Wie Franzel empfohlen hat würde ich es auch machen


----------



## framp (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage zum Teichschlamm und Schlammsauger*

@Franzel5 @ Digicat

Das überzeugt mich. Mir war nicht klar dass aerobe Bakies gut - und anaerobe Backies schlecht sind.

Werde im Herbst genau das tun: 1/2 entschlammen und im nächsten Jahr die andere Hälfte.

Danke für Eure Erklärungen und Hinweise


----------

